# DC Gizmo?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

rcmaniac31 said:


> Hey everyone I'm looking for some new boots that will be comfortable, light, and good for park. Will these do the job? Has anyone ridden them personally? There aren't many review out there, but I found a really good deal and need to know if these are good.
> Thanks


If they fit they fit. I haven't cloned your foot and then sewed it to my leg, so I don't know if they fit you.


----------



## rcmaniac31 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nivek said:


> If they fit they fit. I haven't cloned your foot and then sewed it to my leg, so I don't know if they fit you.


Not my question...but whatever.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

What's comfortable to YOU will not be comfortable to everyone else...go try them on...

Pick them up, do they feel light? great, then they're light...

Yes, they're soft, so they will be fine for the park.

Boots aren't like any other piece of gear man...just try them on.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

I haven't tried on the Gizmo, but I have 35 days on the 2012 Judges. They haven't packed out much and still fit tight. I absolutely love them. The heel hold is fantastic. I have narrow ankles with a wide forefoot. I have zero heel lift with these boots. I figure the flex is similar to the Gizmo. 

I upgraded from the the 2010 judges which have the bravo liner just like the Gizmo. They were super comfortable and had excellent heel hold. The liner didn't pack out much either. I personally like dual zone boa, as the boa wires don't loosen up throughout the day as you ride (this has been my experience with lace boots). I figure the lower boa with upper lace would be nice too. From my experience with lace boots its kinda tough to really tighten the lower area, so having the lower boa system would be a big plus.


----------



## rcmaniac31 (Feb 4, 2012)

WVrider84 said:


> I haven't tried on the Gizmo, but I have 35 days on the 2012 Judges. They haven't packed out much and still fit tight. I absolutely love them. The heel hold is fantastic. I have narrow ankles with a wide forefoot. I have zero heel lift with these boots. I figure the flex is similar to the Gizmo.
> 
> I upgraded from the the 2010 judges which have the bravo liner just like the Gizmo. They were super comfortable and had excellent heel hold. The liner didn't pack out much either. I personally like dual zone boa, as the boa wires don't loosen up throughout the day as you ride (this has been my experience with lace boots). I figure the lower boa with upper lace would be nice too. From my experience with lace boots its kinda tough to really tighten the lower area, so having the lower boa system would be a big plus.


Sweet. My last boots broke because the boa string snapped on one of them and the boa controller broke on the other... Im not a huge fan of boa... except the constrictor system looks nice. Thanks fo the help.


----------

